# no screen found(with two video cards)



## Fortland (May 19, 2016)

I am using FreeBSD 10.3, my computer is Lenovo y485p with two video cards (Radeon 8790 and Radeon 8650, I guess that's the source of the problem). And I have just installed Xorg. When I run

```
# Xorg  -configure
         # Xorg  -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

I get an error: no screens found. Then,I run

`# xrandr`
I get this error: 
	
	



```
Can't open display
```

I checked the xorg.conf.new file, there is something I found interesting:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier  "X.org Configured"
  Screen  0  "Screen0" 0 0
  Screen  1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
  InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
  InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
  ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
  FontPath  "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
  Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier  "Keyboard0"
  Driver  "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Identifier  "Mouse0"
  Driver  "mouse"
  Option    "Protocol" "auto"
  Option    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
  Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor0"
  VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"
  ModelName  "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor1"
  VendorName  "Monitor Vendor"
  ModelName  "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  ### Available Driver options are:-
  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
  ### <percent>: "<f>%"
  ### [arg]: arg optional
  #Option  "SWcursor"    # [<bool>]
  #Option  "kmsdev"    # <str>
  #Option  "ShadowFB"    # [<bool>]
  #Option  "AccelMethod"    # <str>
  Identifier  "Card0"
  Driver  "modesetting"
  BusID  "PCI:0:1:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  ### Available Driver options are:-
  ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
  ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
  ### <percent>: "<f>%"
  ### [arg]: arg optional
  #Option  "SWcursor"    # [<bool>]
  #Option  "kmsdev"    # <str>
  #Option  "ShadowFB"    # [<bool>]
  #Option  "AccelMethod"    # <str>
  Identifier  "Card1"
  Driver  "modesetting"
  BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen0"
  Device  "Card0"
  Monitor  "Monitor0"
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen1"
  Device  "Card1"
  Monitor  "Monitor1"
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  1
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  4
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  8
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  15
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  16
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
  Viewport  0 0
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection
EndSection
```
I mean, there are two cards, two monitors, two screens. Then I changed "Driver" of card0 from "modeseting" to "radeon", delete one card, one monitor, one screen, still I got the same error.
I found that many people encountered this problem as I do, but it seems they don't have two video cards, and their way didn't work for me. Like a guy suggested that set $DISPLAY to :0.0 or something. Do I need to download driver for cards (I looked up handbook and it says FreeBSD will load default radeon driver when you set "Drive" "radeon")? Do I need to change the kernel? I would appreciate it if anyone could offer some suggestion.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2016)

It looks like both cards are unsupported at the moment.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## wblock@ (May 19, 2016)

Xorg with multiple monitors works.  With multiple cards, I'm not sure of the current state.  It might be possible to use one of those cards with one monitor using the scfb or vesa drivers.


----------



## Fortland (May 20, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It looks like both cards are unsupported at the moment.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


Oh, this explains. But I can't find the driver for FreeBSD, so should I use ndisgen(8)? Or is there an alternate way to solve it?


----------



## Fortland (May 20, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Xorg with multiple monitors works.  With multiple cards, I'm not sure of the current state.  It might be possible to use one of those cards with one monitor using the scfb or vesa drivers.


um, it seems doesn't work.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2016)

Fortland said:


> oh, this explains. But I can't find the driver for FreeBSD, so should I use ndisgen(8)?


What use would a wrapper for _network_ drivers be for a _graphics_ card?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Driver_Interface_Specification


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2016)

Fortland said:


> um, it seems doesn't work.


What doesn't work?  If you just edited that generated xorg.conf.new, well, no, probably that will not work.  We advise people not to use those generated files.  The Handbook shows how to select video drivers with a file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.


----------

